#ubuntu-l10n-es 2014-09-29
<elopio> rvr: a mi me parece que en el scope de youtube, view queda mejor traducido como vista que como reproducción.
<elopio> creo que si en inglés fuera play, en español quedaría bien reproducción.
<rvr> Vale, estoy mirando
<rvr> Y la traducción oficial es "visualizaciones"
<rvr> Hasta hace poco juraría que era reproducciones
<elopio> ok, ya lo dejé como visualizaciones.
#ubuntu-l10n-es 2014-10-01
<rvr> elopio: El menú de apagado "Power" lo tradujiste como "Encendido". Queda muy raro, porque realmente el menú sale cuando se quiere apagar el móvil.
<rvr> La pregunta que aparece debajo es "¿Está seguro de que quiere apagar?". Creo que lo mejor es cambiar "Encendido" por "Apagar".
<elopio> rvr: dónde encuentro eso?
<rvr> unity8
<rvr> elopio: El diálogo sale al presionar el botón de apagado/encendido
<elopio> rvr: listo.
<rvr> Gracie
